#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Heaw Narok Waterfall - Khao Yai National Park

## Property

A few shots of the Heaw Narok Waterfall - Khao Yai National Park. I imagine that this would be a more _awesome_ sight during the rainy season when there is a good deal more water in the river. Sadly, swimming isn't permitted by the park guards as they don't want people going over the huge cliff!

Be warned. It's about a 1km walk from the car park down to the waterfall. There is a concrete path with the odd bridge that have been laid through the jungle. The last 100 meters are the worst cos you have to go down a steep set of steps that were built for Thais. My wife didn't make the 100 meters & I had to go alone to get the shots. I'm not a fan of such scenic stuff, but I have to admit that it was a very beautiful site.

----------


## thailightzone

Check out the link below to see what it looks like after 2 days of heavy downpours last October.

Standing at the viewing area was like being in a category 1 or 2 hurricane... you had to really lean into the gale-force winds in order to stand still. Plus the spray from the bottom of the falls shot upwards like a huge geyser - I was completely drenched in a matter of seconds. Definitely recommended in the rainy season if you don't mind getting wet! (But probably not a good idea to bring small children - they might literally be blown away.)

<img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03262ol8.jpg>

(maybe someone could repost this link - the system won't allow me to add links in my replies because my post count is under 10.)

----------


## dirtydog

You have done the link wrong, can't find it on image shack.

----------


## Haggis

Here's one with a bit more water in it Property. the second one is about 1km from the other one. If you follow the track into the jungle from the rest hut at the top of the stairs and follow it to the end. Heaps of leaches during the wet season, and snakes. Reputed to be the second biggest waterfall in Thailand at 75m for the main part of the falls.

----------


## bor

Please accept my condolences.

----------


## good2bhappy

nice pic

----------


## billzant

Some nice shots of the waterfall.

Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best,

Bill Z

----------


## phuketbound

Awesome shots of the waterfalls, Haggis and Property!

----------


## sati

Nice pictures, I like Khoa Yai but prefer not go there in the rainny season.

----------


## dirtydog

My mate recently went to Nakhon Ratchasima so of course went to Khao Yai, at Haew Narok there are 3 waterfalls of about 50 meters drop each, but they are a long walk from each other, about 1km apart, also being a park it's probably full of nasty insects and snakes.



And of course the video of Korats most famous waterfall.

----------

